# Leaking toilet



## G Archer (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a Kohler Wellworth toilet on a tile floor that I cant get to stop leaking.I've took the toilet outside and checked for leaks and found nothing.3'' flange is on top of floor and floor is fairly level. I've replaced wax seal several times but after a while grout joints start staining again with water.Toilet will not rock back and forth on floor.Thanks for any help.

Glenn Archer


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Good Morning Mr. Archer.
This forum is for professionals only. As I realize that the bright red banner is a little small for some people to read I will suggest that you got to a do-it-yourself chatroom. Or better yet, Call a Plumber


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Ban? Lock?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

G Archer, if you would like some answers to your question, then may I suggest you start here

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/

and give us an introduction.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned


----------



## unitedplumbing (Jan 15, 2009)

*leaky KOHLER*



G Archer said:


> I have a Kohler Wellworth toilet on a tile floor that I cant get to stop leaking.I've took the toilet outside and checked for leaks and found nothing.3'' flange is on top of floor and floor is fairly level. I've replaced wax seal several times but after a while grout joints start staining again with water.Toilet will not rock back and forth on floor.Thanks for any help.
> 
> Glenn Archer


you might try looking at porcelin under toilet to see if there are any cracks there. or that your flange is not to high above finished floor and pushing all the wax out. When toilet is installed check everything to make sure the water
is not coming from supply line, or between tank and bowl or something like that. GOOD LUCK!


----------

